# Diezel VH4 In A Pedal!



## Ech0es (Dec 6, 2008)

DIEFET: A French Diezel VH4 Jfet Simulation

 Sample n°1. Version 1.1.

 Sample n°2. Version 1.1.

 Sample n°3. Version 1.1.


 *SAMPLE n°2 update 1.21.*


 * SAMPLE n°3 AVEC LA MISE A JOUR 1.21.*

with Voxengo Boogex & Amplitube2.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 6, 2008)

Is this the final version or is it still being tweaked?
I like the aggressiveness but there seems to be a lot of fizz, 
and I think the bottom is a bit loose?
if you could tweak some of that out it'd be perfect! 

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ech0es (Dec 6, 2008)

According to the first testers, the low end are better than the Dr boogey (dual rectifier simulation).

Some other samples will come


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet Zombie Jesus! 

If someone built a 1.21 I'd buy that off them!

Someone start making these!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 6, 2008)

So is this a preamp/power amp in a pedal? Is it an amp sim? What exactly is this? If it's an amp in a pedal, how do you fit the tubes in it?


----------



## Ech0es (Dec 6, 2008)

just a preamp sim.

It's the same technology as Runoffgroove,OLC circuits, Menatone, AMT etc..
Articles and Schematics
Officially Licensed Circuits - Quality Kits For The DIYer
etc...

We use J-fet instead of Tubes because they behave very close.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 6, 2008)

Since you're the builder and you're selling these this should be in the dealers section.


----------



## Ech0es (Dec 6, 2008)

i'm selling nothing, this is a DIY product, commercial use is forbidden.
You have to build your own.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah my bad, apologies, carry on


----------



## budda (Dec 6, 2008)

holy shit!

i'll hit up those samples later.

*so its later, and the links didnt work *


----------



## Ech0es (Dec 7, 2008)

the samples works perfectly for me.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 7, 2008)

Would anyone like to build one for me? If so, how much?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 7, 2008)

This thread freaking sucks...I've been trying to find out if fish really do get thirsty and all I keep getting is stuff about some Diezel pedal..what gives? Talk about false advertisement.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 7, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> This thread freaking sucks...I've been trying to find out if fish really do get thirsty and all I keep getting is stuff about some Diezel pedal..what gives? Talk about false advertisement.



Er...what?


----------



## budda (Dec 7, 2008)

link doesnt work for me still - try a different hosting site?


----------



## sami (Dec 7, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> This thread freaking sucks...I've been trying to find out if fish really do get thirsty and all I keep getting is stuff about some Diezel pedal..what gives? Talk about false advertisement.



hahaha wtf!!!


----------



## silentrage (Dec 8, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Would anyone like to build one for me? If so, how much?



I'm gonna see if me and the old man can piece 1 together, he has a degree in electrical engineering. 
Anyone know where I can get all the parts? @[email protected]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 8, 2008)

silentrage said:


> I'm gonna see if me and the old man can piece 1 together, he has a degree in electrical engineering.
> Anyone know where I can get all the parts? @[email protected]



I dunno, but if you build one of reasonable quality and toughness I'll gladly take it off your hands.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 20, 2008)

so uh... anyone know where to get the PCB?
I think the resistors and stuff can be picked up at army surplus or radioshack or something for cheap right? 
If I can find out where to get the PCB I can get the ball rolling on building one 



ZeroSignal said:


> I dunno, but if you build one of reasonable quality and toughness I'll gladly take it off your hands.



nm found the place to buy them...

You know if i built it and it sounded any good to me I'd keep it right? Just sayin...


----------

